# What does Extraction do or mean?



## pgc_48 (Sep 30, 2011)

I was trying to download some pics from my email to "My Documents" folder.
The window comes up to browse where to download them to. Everything I tried to use to open the pics didn't work, and another window came up that said something like "Click here to extract files". So I did. :sigh: Then I found the Icon on my Desktop and opened it and it started "downloading". Didn't know what that was all about so I canceled. 
Then I went to "My Documents" and I have hundreds of files in "My Documents" besides the ones I keep or put there myself. :4-thatsba
Is there some way I can get rid of them besides deleting them one by one?
I probably spent an hour deleting about a quarter of them and I don't even know if I should have or if it's detrimental to my computer.
I've tried to find out exactly what it means to "EXTRACT Files". But still in the dark. 
I'm hoping someone has an answer for me. Suppose I should pose the question though:
What *exactly* does it mean to "*EXTRACT FILES"*? And once they are in your *"My Documents"* folder, does it hurt anything to delete them?
Well, here's hoping someone can answer my question. I will be waiting with bated breath.
Thank You
:Thinkingo


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Are the photos zipped? meaning is there a .zip for the file extension, if so then they need to be extracted. When you zip a folder it will compress the size of the folder making it smaller in size, and easier to send over the internet, most email servers have a attachment size limit on what can be sent using email.

Are these photo's from someone you know, and trust? I would run a virus scan on the file before extracting the contents. What was the icon on your desktop? did it show up after you extracted the files. Windows will just extract files to the directory you choose, and not install any software.

After looking at your OS type, are you running Windows 2000? If I remember right there is no built in file extractor, you will need to use something like 7zip, or winzip.


----------

